# Moonshine exploring



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

Moonshine has been here a few weeks now and I'm still in total love with her. She likes to visit with the budgies but also likes to be with me. Sometimes she decides to go explore by herself and of course I have to take some pictures of her.









On top of my dining room hutch.


















Figures out I'm taking her picture.









The only time she's braved the ceiling fan.









The fan is always turned off so don't worry.









Realized mom has the camera out again.









I love the look on her face in this one.


----------



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

Aww she is so cute  I love the pics of her on the hutch.. shes adorable.


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

aww, she is so adorable.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

She is too cute


----------



## LuvMyTiels (Dec 31, 2009)

Moonshine is very beautiful!


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks for the sweet comments. She gets to spend alot of time out of the cage because she looks so pitiful and calls to me if she is in the cage.


----------



## CardozaCarolyn (Mar 8, 2010)

She's adorable! I love the pics near the big pepper. =D

She looks like she's having so much fun exploring. =)


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

She is so lovely,
My Missy Tiel also follows me everywhere and loves to sit on my should pecking at my necklace all the time, if I try and stop her she gets annoyed lol


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

aaawww beautiful


----------



## BehindBlooEyez (Mar 12, 2010)

Such nosey lil things arent they!

Moonshine is gorgeous


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

Moonshine is such a beautiful Cockatiel! Just love her. ^_^


----------

